# water changes made easy



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have come up with the best way to stay ontop of water changes. my wife has plants in the house and some in pots outside that see likes to water with a pitcher. i told her that the aquarium water is very good for plants and she should just dip it out of the tank and water the plants with it. just make sure that see fills it back up with fresh water and a little water conditioner when she is done. isnt this a great idea.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yer, get someone else to do it hahah! the thing is, she probably dosnt realise she is doing waterchanges for you ha. tell her if she wants the best stuff, do a gravel vac aswell!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL I wish I could trick my woman like that!


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i thought it was a great idea.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

:laugh: 
Now buy her a sh*t load of plants to make sure your getting 50%s done twice a week


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

what about the vac, think of a way to convence her that tha good fert for her plants is tha junk that gets picked up with tha gravel vac,lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, see if you can get her to use a gravel vac and get all the detritus at the bottom. That sentiment at the bottom is even better for the plants. That is what I do when I am changing water each week. I carry the buckets outside and water the bushes and roses in my back yard (since we are in a drought and can only water once a week). I get water changes done, and water the bushes at the same time. Now, if I could only get my fiancee to do it for me.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I run my hose to flowerbed when doing water changes.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the bushes are deep green and growing uncontrollably where i dump the water out of my window. every month i have to go and hack down a garbage bag full of leaves to let some sunlight in.

winkyee, that sig looks great man!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hahaha man great idea to water the plants now just gravel vac lol


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I do this also.
But I end up doing the water changes and my mom just takes a few buckets worth for her plants.


----------

